# First Time Holland Lop Mommy Questions



## tdodson (Jun 22, 2010)

My daughter has aholland lop doe who is a little over a year old. She had her first litter of kits yesterday and there were four babies. Two were stillborn and two are still wiggling around today. I have tried to read online all day (here, and other sources) to make sure that they are going to be OK or to be prepared in the event that they are not going to make it... A friend with more experience in breeding is out of town, so I am a little at a loss for answers to my many questions. The two that were stillborn were much larger than the two that are still thriving. I do not think that the two we haveare peanuts because they don't seem to exhibit the smaller backside, larger head, and crossed back legs that I see mentioned frequently. The two that died also seemed to be normally formed kits... is it common for a doe to havesuch different sized babies? (We did breed her 12 hours after the first breeding as most recommend - would that be thereason?) The two smaller ones are only about 2/3 the size of the other two.Why would the two larger ones not survive? It seems that it would be the other way around. Our mommy rabbit is not acting the most maternal, which I understand is common. She is still pulling hair out like crazy and I have moveda lot of itinto the nest box, as she has notreally made anest with it, just covered her cage floor - everywhere. Although the babies were clean yesterday when we found then, I can't tell if she is feeding the babies - which may not be the case since it's so soon. I did hold the babies to look closer today, after I read more...they were both very active and actually both of them peed on me as they werelaying on my hand. I took that as a very good sign that they were not currently starving...Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!

Thanks!

Tracie


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't really worry about size too much. I have two different litters right now, born just four hours apart... One is GIANT, and one is a bunch of little small guys.

They're just runts. They may catch up in growth in the long run, or they may always be small.

Non full bellies will be very skinny and wrinkly. Fed babies will be taught, all the way up to "ping pongs". I think the peeing might be a sign of being fed, though I'm not 100%.

I'd answer more, but I'm rushed for time. Sorry!


----------



## tdodson (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply... We're still on pins and needles... They definately don't have full ping-pong ball bellies, but I wouldn't call them sunken, either. We'll know in the next few days! Cross your fingers for us.


----------



## leo9lionheads (Jun 23, 2010)

The first few days they may not have the big bellies, if there peeing on you then they have been fed. Its is normal to have size variations in the litters and if the large kits where DOA they may of been to big for her to pass in time and they died during birth. This tends to be more common in first time mothers but can happen with any doe whether its her first or 10th litter. At this point they babies have a pretty good chance of survival but dont let your guard down as anything can happen, best of luck with your babies and hopefully in a few weeks you will have a couple babies bouncing everywhere.


----------



## tdodson (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you. We hope so, too!They still look healthy this morning...We are so excited, but still very anxious!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 23, 2010)

She must be feeding them. My rabbit breeder said they will die after the second day of not being fed. The best time to check the babies for full bellies is before you go to sleep and early in the morning. You should be able to feel a difference in the belly size in those two times. 

If you feel like mom isn't doing her job. You can use kitten milk replacer, most popular is KMR.


----------

